# 4 square



## vandecarr

Hello again,

Can you please let me know what you think of this? Again, the model is my youngest daughter. I can take a beating so let me know what you really think. These were shot with a Diana +.









Thanks,
Mike


----------



## doobs

I like em all. Great captures and use of the Diana.


----------



## windrivermaiden

The only thing I would do different is to have her in the same out fit in all four...or in 4 different. the 3 in the same and then the other one contrasts too much for my sensibilities. But it is by no means a flaw in the set. Just my taste.

That and strive to get her whole body in...the top of the head maybe clipped but her feet definitley. maybe...in the next set. I know it is hard to know where the individual camera is going to point...and I still like the feet clipped off. it sort of goes with the images.

( then in my take on it...I'd print in the darkroom and hand color in one color of the dots on her tights)

I like the moody-ness of it. That she isn't cheezing for the camera is nice. It is pretty rare to see a kid these days with out a big fake grin in photos. I like these.:heart:


----------



## vandecarr

Thanks,

I appreciate all your input and will keep it in mind in the future.



Mike


----------



## gsga

i agree with wrm for the most part. when you lay out photos together this way, it suggests a series. so its a little odd that she's not in the same outfit, yet the backgrounds look similar and could be mistaken for the same location. in 3 you have the absence of any modern structures, technology, etc... combined with her dress... the shots look timeless. amazing! could have been shot in the 1950's. not the case in the bottom right.

with that said, maybe try to find a commonality btw 4 totally dif shots of the same subject... maybe its your cropping. or her expression. or the light quality. or her activity. etc...

the cropping here doesn't bother me. in fact, break her out of the box more often. some close up, some farther away.

whenever i do a series, i try to make sure each photo can stand alone as well. and these are all beautiful... and each could be printed alone. 

nice work with the diana! i just got a lomo fisheye and am psyched to dev my first roll.

cheers


----------

